# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch nước Dubai. Nếu bạn chưa có ý định “Đến”, thì cũng xứng đáng để suy ngẫm!

## nhigiatravel_

*Đất nước Dubai*




    Vì sao “dân tình” đều đổ về đây shopping điên cuồng?

•     Dubai nằm giữa châu Âu và châu Á, nên hàng hoá vô cùng phong phú. Shopping ở Dubai có “Tax Free” các mặt hàng từ quần áo thời trang, nước hoa, mỹ phẩm đến “Vàng”... rẻ hơn 10 – 20% so với giá chung của thế giới. 
•     Dubai Outlet Mall là nơi bạn có thể mua được những món hàng hiệu nổi tiếng với giá rẻ bất ngờ.

*Đất nước Dubai.* 

*Nếu bạn chưa có ý định “Đến”, thì cũng xứng đáng để suy ngẫm!*

Chưa kể đến 5 cái nhất Guinness đã lập cho Dubai “Lọc nước ngọt từ nước biển; Khách sạn Burj Arab 7 sao nổi trên biển; Tháp Burj Khalifa cao 828m; Quần đảo nhân tạo Cây Cọ xây dựng với hơn 100.000.000m3 đất cát; Vườn hoa Miracle Garden rộng 7ha có hơn 45.000.000 bông. Vẫn còn “cái” làm bạn phải kinh ngạc.

Nàng Carrie sành điệu trong bộ phim _“Sex and the City”_ đã ngỡ ngàng khi phát hiện ra bên dưới lớp áo thụng đen trùm kín mít của phụ nữ Ả Rập là...“những món đồ hiệu thời thượng như Chanel, Gucci, Louis Vuitton, Prada, Dior, Armani, v.v”

Chỉ có một kế hoạch thật chi tiết và ”vô cùng nghiêm khắc”, bạn mới thoát ra được các Mall mua sắm để kịp thời gian cho những chương trình tham quan khác.

Tour đến Dubai khởi hành hàng ngày với giá cả và chất lượng_ “xứng đáng để suy ngẫm”!_

Nhi Gia Travel sẽ là lựa chọn tiết kiệm cho bạn.
*Nhi Gia Travel*
Visa, Vé máy bay đến Dubai, City Tour Dubai
*[M]:* *0906 319 788- Nguyệt Vân (Ms.)*
*[E]:* *van.nguyen@nhigia.vn*
*Hotline:* *1900 6654 – 0906 963 788* 
*Head Office:* 170A Trieu Quang Phuc Str, Ward 11, Distr. 5, HCMC
*T:* [+84-8] 3853 5234 | *F:* [+84-8] 3856 3028

----------

